# ffmpeg - Video Cast unter Linux



## jkallup (24. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

wie muss die Kommandozeile lauten, um unter Linux
ein screencast zu machen?

Jens


----------



## deepthroat (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube kaum, das das jemand im Kopf hat. Da mußt du schon in die Manpage schauen.

Oder du verwendest ein GUI Tool, wie z.B. Xvidcap.


----------



## ikosaeder (26. Oktober 2012)

Google ist dein Freund:
Suchbegriffe: ffmpeg bildschirm aufnehmen
liefert z.B.: http://cundrblog.wordpress.com/2011/01/12/bildschirm-unter-ubuntu-aufnehmen/


----------



## jkallup (13. November 2012)

kann man auch einen flv stream machen, der mit flowmovie (crtmpserver) oder vlc
im browser auf einen client anzeigen lassen?

mein crtmpserver will nicht starten.
vlc weiss ich nicht die optionen

das microphone will auch nicht so richtig funktionieren wie in den Beispiel gezeigt wird.
ich kann aber mit arecord sound aufnehmen und mittels aplay wieder ausgeben.

htuß
jens


----------

